

Engineering Cultures - blueintegral
https://medium.com/on-startups/d2f9f315b0c2

======
ianbicking
Someone enlighten me: when the Surface speaks for itself what does it say?

~~~
zck
I'm not the author, but the point here is that Apple does a lot to eliminate
extra space in its circuit boards. The more space eliminated, the smaller the
device can be. Of the three designs shown, Apple has removed the most space.
Look how you can barely see traces. Some of this is because it's on a black
board, but that's not all of it. Traces are mostly super-short. Google's done
a decent job, but has still left extra space in. Traces are fairly long, and
there's space between them. Space could have been eliminated.

Now Microsoft? It doesn't give a shit. The underside of the board is _half
empty_. Now, the board can be multiple layers, as seen in a prior image, but
that's a lot of wasted space.

